# 2009 Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500 | 20" Vertini Wheels Dynasty Slate Grey Rims | Nitto



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

*2009 Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500 | 20" Vertini Wheels Dynasty Slate Grey Rims | Nitto*


For this 2009 Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500 Beast we used a set of 20" Vertini Wheels Dynasty Slate Grey finish. Rim and tire set up is 20x8.5 & 20x10 wrapped with 245-35-20 & 285-30-20 Nitto NT 555 Extreme ZR Tires. 
For any detailed information feel free to give us a call 
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Cggq4f


__
https://flic.kr/p/Cggq4f
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Btsan6


__
https://flic.kr/p/Btsan6
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Bts84t


__
https://flic.kr/p/Bts84t
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CowSaA


__
https://flic.kr/p/CowSaA
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Cggtnu


__
https://flic.kr/p/Cggtnu
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/BYH3fy


__
https://flic.kr/p/BYH3fy
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Btse3n


__
https://flic.kr/p/Btse3n
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Bts7ht


__
https://flic.kr/p/Bts7ht
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------

